# "Spirit of the Ocean", Blackwood Platter



## Bob Wemm (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi People, I haven't posted for a while but I just had to show you this.
The wood is "Acacia melanoxylon" or Blackwood and the finish is many coats of WOP and sanding. Lost track of how many.:redface:

Platter is 15.5in dia and 2in high with a 6in ceramic tile.

Thanks for looking and I hope you like it.
C&C welcome.

Bob.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2013)

That's beautiful.


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 27, 2013)

Good Morning Bob.  Nice looking platter!

Dave


----------



## turncrazy43 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bob, that is an absolutely beautiful piece. The grain pattern and finish are both A-1.
_____________________________________
everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Animyzo (Oct 27, 2013)

That's amazing


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, she's a beaut there, Bob.  Like the shine.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 28, 2013)

Great Work Bob,
That Finish would even Shine in the Dark,
Beautiful Timber.
Congratulation,
Brian


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 28, 2013)

Bob your larger turnings are just beautiful. Another beauty.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I do enjoy these platters. I have a couple of others in the process, but they won't be ready for a while.

Bob.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW!  That need to be hung on the wall.  Nicely done!  The wood looks almost like Black Walnut.


----------



## johns486 (Oct 28, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## MikeL (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding work. The richness of the wood and the finish is great!


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Another High Quality work of art from Bob.  Great job, finish is superb.

Ray


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 28, 2013)

Wonderful bowl! The wood looks amazing with those gorgeous grain patterns and flawless finish. Excellent job!


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 28, 2013)

Blackwood? It sure looks like walnut! Whatever it is, it sure looks awesome!


----------



## Linarestribe (Oct 28, 2013)

Great finish!


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay, I'll ask. What did you use to finish it? (Noob question)


----------



## robutacion (Oct 28, 2013)

G'day Bob...!

Wow mate, no wonder why you like Blackwattle...!

Absolutely stunning piece of wood, great mosaic and perfect craftsmanship.  

You know when, you lose count of the number of coats applied, generally means, is starting to be close to, enough...!:wink::biggrin:

What did you use to cut the mosaic round...???

Keep up the good work, mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Oct 28, 2013)

Adillo303 said:


> Okay, I'll ask. What did you use to finish it? (Noob question)



Hi Andy, 

This is what I read...! _" and the finish is many coats of WOP and sanding."_

Cheers
George


----------



## Ambidex (Oct 28, 2013)

Bob, I think I have the coats narrowed down...I'm guessing between 10 and 10,000...That is gorgeous!!:beauty:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 28, 2013)

Ambidex said:


> Bob, I think I have the coats narrowed down...I'm guessing between 10 and 10,000...That is gorgeous!!:beauty:


 
That's pretty close.

Bob.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 28, 2013)

robutacion said:


> G'day Bob...!
> 
> Wow mate, no wonder why you like Blackwattle...!
> 
> ...


 
It was a round ceramic tile.  But if I needed to adjust it I would use my homemade Glass grinder/polisher.:biggrin:

Bob.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome work Bob the center piece looks really good.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just beautiful.  Really shines!


----------



## Ray McLeod (Oct 30, 2013)

What a great finish on a beautiful piece of wood. Ray


----------



## triw51 (Oct 30, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Adillo303 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'll ask. What did you use to finish it? (Noob question)
> ...


 
George I think Andy was asking and what I am also curious about... What is WOP?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, Sorry about that, WOP is Minwax Wipe on Poly. It is a polyurethane coating that you wipe on with a rag.

Cheers,  Bob.



triw51 said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Adillo303 said:
> ...


----------



## BayouPenturner (Oct 31, 2013)

beautiful


----------

